# Does uterus removal help?



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

My gyn has suggested I consider it. Yikes. She says I have absolutely no room and my uterus is sitting on my colon with a fibroid tumor helping to block things. She thinks it may help me some.I know how Evie (Essence Tries) feels about this, but I read another post where someone said it helped them tremendously. Time is a factor. My work performance has been suffering due to pain, and my supervisor has expressed concern over my ability to do the job. I'm afraid I may lose my job and benefits and lose the opportunity to do something that may help. I also have had endo in the past, an appendix removal that had to be opened post-surgery due to a staph infection (this leads to adhesions), my colon is longer than normal with more kinks, sex has been painful since my appendectomy. So, I have a complex situation. I'm not sure what pain comes from what, and that's what my gyn has suggested I try to get a handle on. My pain is far worse right before my period, and than abates after my period starts. What do you all think?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

The uterus removal I had relieved many symtoms of pain. In the back, as well as in the abdomen. It really depends on what nerves are being irrated to the send out pain signals from these afflictions. Any time something is not functioning right and causing a lot of pain, something must be done to eliminate it. My worse issue has been that I had scar tissue from my surgery that cause a lot of pain in the left of my lower colon. Twenty three years later, I had my ovaries removed and the doctor cleaned the scar tissue from around my colon, and I haven't had that pain since. Good luck.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Rowe. Obviously any major surgery is not one undertakes lightly, nor does my gyn. It's a big unknown, and the gyn too, thinks I should really think things through before deciding, so I'm in the midst of trying to educate myself as much as possible. I appreciate your sharing your experience. --Cindy


----------



## Marina (Feb 18, 2001)

If you haven't already, find out more about your fibroid before you make any decisions. Please be aware that you have options other than hysterectomy. I had a large fibroid removed (called a myomectomy) and my uterus was left intact about 3 months ago. My fibroids were many times larger than my uterus itself and were the culprit with many of my health issues. Many women are not told about this procedure by their doctors because the doctors donï¿½t know how to do them. Usually fertility specialists are a good source. If you havenï¿½t had a second opinion it sounds like you need one.If you want websites with more info on fibroids let me know.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

The last gyn I had specializes in laproscopic hysterectomies and told me that I had to have one. Well, I have gone to another gyn who has given me other options. I'm having a hysteroscopy (where they look inside the uterus to see what might be wrong and at that time they can also remove polpys (sp), etc. Then there's a technique called ablation where they burn the inside of the uterus and it destroys fibroids, etc without removal of the uterus and doesn't affect your hormones and also will stop or lessen the cycle.There are other options, please check before you make that major decision.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

A second opinion is a good idea, and one I hadn't thought of (although I normally recommend it to others'. Duh!). I guess because my gyn is sooo NOT into surgical removal. She has always said, "why have surgery if it's not causing problems". Her only recommendation at this point has been to consider uterus removal as an option, and to track pain as much as possible so I might have a better sense of what is coming from the pelvic area, and which is strictly IBS. She has clearly indicated that the removal will not stop spasms, or food intolerances, etc . . . . So, she's pretty level headed and not eager with the knife. I think the fibroid is less of a factor in my case. She seems more concerned about the overall picture of a severely tilted uterus in conjunction with the possibility of adhesions, the fibroid etc. . . . (The fibroid itself is only about the size of a lemon). Primarily, right now, I'm just gathering info and feedback from folks like you who have been there, done that, and can give me good sound advice. Thanks so much. I'm interested in hearing from others who have been through this. As you all seem to be saying, it isn't a decision that should be made lightly.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

My sister was 26 when she had a hystertectomy...for her it gave her her life back and to this day (she is 40 now) she still claims it was the best thing she ever did. but everyone is different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2003)

Cindy, don't worry about how I feel about it... it's how you feel about it that counts.Removing my uterus made my IBS worse, and I didn't have just one fibroid... I had so many and they were so big that my uterus was unrecognizable. Two of them were the size of small grapefruit.Plus I also had adenomyosis.My IBS pain actually increased after the surgery.Removal of my uterus also compounded my clinical depression.And everyone knows how adversely it affected my sexual responsiveness.....







I even consulted with two of the country's top gynecological surgeons to see if there was any way my uterus could be spared using a myomectomy procedure, but even they said the risk of bleeding to death was too great in my case. So I had no choice.The one pain that did improve after the surgery was the one I no longer had from my 22-week uterus pressing on my ureter from my bladder to my kidney. That one took my breath away.I wish you the best as you try to make a decision about this. I agonized over it for 4 years before I finally gave in.I guess maybe part of me is still angry that I had to have it done because of how it affected me, but maybe one of these days I'll come to grips with it?Some people breeze right through these procedures. I think the most important thing is to be informed and to make the decision that is best for you (not anyone else).And be sure that if you decide to go ahead with the procedure that you understand that it isn't a panacea.Take care,







Evie


----------

